# Recommendations for a malaysian inspired mango eliquid concentrate?



## Scorpion_8900 (16/7/18)

Hi guys,

I'm having trouble finding a good mango concentrate. I've tried CAP sweet mango but its not the taste I'm going for. I'm looking for a more malaysian mango... think Nasty juice- Cush man, or N'dulge- Mango cardinal. 

It could also be a combination of a few mango concentrates eg, 2% JF Mango+ 1% FLV Mango?

Any advice from the mixing guru's would be greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Larry (16/7/18)

Check out flavour world's Malaysian double mango or the mango juice. Both are winners!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (17/7/18)

RAW and Frandy mangoes is what u want, they malaysian concentrates and they really good. U can get from @Richio from blckvapour

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Cor (17/7/18)

There is 2 things you need.......a hell lot of ice and a hell lota sweetner

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

